# A couple random shots.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had the camera out so thought I'd snap shots.

These are two different geckos that I bought as siblings earlier this year.

Pausing from eating to figure out what I'm doing.








Checking out why I'm buzzing about their tanks so late at night. This one is super curious.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

amazing shots.

curious as to what type of camera you are using???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's a Nikon D50, stock 18-55mm lens, with some post-production work done in Photoshop regarding cropping and tweaking the levels just slightly.

And thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Mettle-I'm really liking the first shot...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.









I'm not completely happy with these shots. I would love more colour intensity. But they were taken with a flash, very randomly, late at night. So I can't complain too much about quality I guess. They turned out okay for what they are.

Now it's time to go clean their enclosures, haha.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Different views of the geckos pictured above. Just snapped them real quick tonight. They're capable of better colours than this, too.

They are clutch-mates, meaning they were hatched from a pair of eggs laid at the same time. They're showing some pretty different patterns. The first one is more orange than the second as well.

This is gecko #1 from the top...









And this is number two...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice pictures ... animals look great


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.









I took a TON of pics today of my geckos while I was cleaning house. Even the babies, haha. So I'll post my little crested gecko collection sometime tonight.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome


----------

